# If you could pass on one tip for hunting predators...



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm looking for input on an upcoming column and I'm wondering...

If there's one tip you could pass on that is often overlooked...what would it be?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ahhh, over-calling. The use of e-callers can really hurt your success when played too long. Should keep the calling brief, and the waiting and watching more played out. I like to say about 8-15 seconds calling, 2 minutes watching and waiting.


----------



## coyote204 (Jan 29, 2006)

The use of cover scents. I am convinced that they increase my success.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

When getting into a high spot to increase your vantage point, do not skyline yourself.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

coyote's instinct is to go to the highest point in the area it is hunting to look around, watch the hilltops and stay off them. :sniper:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Make sure your coyote hunting vehicle is quiet(good muffler, dont rattle doors that need to be slammed to shut...ect), well hidden and walk a long way from it before starting to call.

Jaybic


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Don't miss, they get educated real fast.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

Jaybic said:


> Make sure your coyote hunting vehicle is quiet(good muffler, dont rattle doors that need to be slammed to shut...ect), well hidden and walk a long way from it before starting to call.
> Jaybic


I often start calling upon leaving the vehicle. I've had them running at me before the vehicle was out of sight. A fellow at the range just last week said his son and daughter-in-law went for a drive and his son thought that he would take a caller with him. They parked and he started calling with his window half way down. His wife was still making fun at him when a coyote ran up to their vehicle.

Sooooooooooooooooo, I'm not sure of the vehicle thing. A hungry stomach is a real strong motivator.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good tips guys, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

wyocarp,

I dont doubt that that may happen from time to time and I have killed coyotes less than 100 yards from the truck but it was never visible. I have also had them hang up on me and warning bark from 1/2 a mile or more due to a visible vehicle that was hidden from where I was but not from where they came from.

My reasons for a hidden quiet vehicle are this:

1. I have sat on a butte and heard/seen vehicles traveling down a road and I am sure it was at least 1-2 miles away. I am hard of hearing and If I can hear it so can the coyotes. I can also hear it stop. To most coyotes still alive after deer season a slow moving or stopped car means trouble.(anyone feel free to chime in, agree or not) Also, has anyone ever sat on a deer stand and heard a vehicle approach then stop and you know they are looking at deer in the field you are trying to hunt?

2.Getting farther from the truck means getting into less educated coyotes which in turn should come to the call easier and more often(I hope). I have also had coyotes coming in and while I am calling the coyote has been spotted from the road by another hunter or scared off by a passing car which oddly enough rarely happens when farther away from the road.

Sooooooooooooooo, I am not sure about it not being important so I will continue making sure my truck is quiet(no glass packs/dragster exhaust pipes) and as hidden as I can get it. Any advantage that might get me one more coyote called is a good investment in my book.

My claim is quieter and farther from the truck is better but I would like to hear from anyone else on this page on the subject. I do agree with you that a hungry stomach is a strong motivator but I also firmly believe a visible truck is a real strong educator and I have heard that from veteran coyote callers that are alot more successful and smarter than I am.

Opinions anyone? Brad/fallguy/redrabbit/cya-coyote and anyone else I have failed to mention. Sorry about that!


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

what if you drive a a powerstroke diesel???


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Chris if you really want to know everything about coyotes, ask adokken. I guarantee he has forgotten more than all of us put together know. He worked as a government trapper from time to time and you have to perform to work for them.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't get hung up with rifles and calibers. For 99% of your predator hunting(unless you shoot pararie dogs) a standard sporter weight rifle in .223 or .22-250 is plenty.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

Jaybic, I agree with the vehicle thing. I've tried it thinking hell this will be easy, strap my e-caller to the truck and sit and wait. I"M STILL WAITING. Also I was caught by a change of wind direction and the yotes saw my truck before they got to me and bolted. Found their tracks in the snow when I got back to my truck. Even had a dead rabbitt in the back. So Truck placement is just as important a scent control as far as I'm concerned. :sniper:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Make sure to look behind where you are set up. I have had them circle in.

Have patience.

Bob


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

Very Good Posts  
I would have to go with Wigglesworth on the calling as you want to call just enough to get them to hunt for you.
The yotes also need a way to get close to you as sometimes they just wont buy crossing a large open area. This can be a nearby wooded finger, hedge row, or drainage.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> I'm looking for input on an upcoming column and I'm wondering...
> 
> If there's one tip you could pass on that is often overlooked...what would it be?


[

I am a firm believer in starting out with a hurt pup or hurt coyote especially after all the young ones have been shot or when their numbers have been reduced. I can't tell why it works as good as it does. It might be that when they hear that sound it gets those adults aroused enough to come and investigate. I don't think a lot of the callers are taking advantage of that call. As the season goes on the predators have heard all kinds of distress sounds and are pretty well wised up especially the one that have been called and shot at. Of course I am Partial to the howling aspect all year round. Next time out give it a try. You might be surprised. [/quote]


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with the vehicle and sound. Unfortunately I have a diesel, but it is a Duramax. Quite for a diesel, but still a diesel. Don't slam doors no matter what you do. Next year I will buy a 4X4 and even though I stay on the roads it will have a stealth muffler.
If you have a hunting buddy play drop and roll. Slow down enough to let him out, and then keep on going. Stop a mile away so he can signal you to return. Using this method 300 yards off the road will get you coyotes in some areas. I guess it goes without saying take turns.
Set up so downwind doesn't have heavy cover. If the yote wants to get downwind this will force him into the open. They don't like that and many times will quarter with the wind to you, or they present a wide open shot. 
Oh, I might add careful when crossing fences. Remember the tin can and wire you used as a telephone when you were a kid. Wire will carry the noise much further than you think, when it squeaks, while you shove it half way to the ground to get over.

Sorry I can't count. I guess that's more than one tip.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic

You summed up vehicle aspects. A coyote I don't think will come in to a vehicle. Loud, shiny, metallic things are not a part of nature. Just as a coyote will turn on a dime when seeing a shine off of a barrel, he will turn when large shiny vehicle....

...there's another tip, cover all glares on your weapons. I use Vet wrap to wrap most of my gun and scope and shooting sticks.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok i have a problem i drive a pickup (only vehicle) with dual Straight pipes no catalytic converters or mufflers 2 1/2" pipes 4 inch tips. How far from where i am hunting would i need to park. I take it easy on my way to the hunting spot so it isn't that bad. So should i park about 300 yards away and out of sight is that far enough or should i park farther.

As for my tip i hunt areas that have lots of mini cliffs or drop offs and i sit with my back to the cliff and the sun behind me in the evening so you can't see my outline very well i haven't had a coyote climb to the top of the drop off yet but someday i will and i know it but its what works for the area i hunt in.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

the use of a decoy can be helpful. it doesn't have to be anything fancy or complex...just something with some fur or some movement to take the yotes concentration off of you, and on to the critter thats out in front of you. you can also use other predators as decoys. i have never used a stuffed yote or fox for a decoy, but i understand that they can also work well if used at the right time of year and in the right setup.

kase


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Watch them die in the scope.What I mean is don't take your eye out of the scope when you shoot.That is how most people miss.They look over the scope to see the animal fall.In 30 yrs of calling this is why most animals run away.To me this is the big one.Your not going to miss if you keep your eye in the scope.

Call into the wind.

When blowing a mouth call beg the Coyote to come and get you.

When using a e-caller don't blow them out with to much volume.Very little volume the first 5 mins.

Shoot a rifle designed to kill Coyotes.Dont shot a little pop gun at them.They deserve more.

Stay high so you can see them coming in.Lay down on the top of the hill with a matching camo.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you lay on hill tops make sure you are not wrecking a trappers set. Coyote traps are put at the top of the hill because the coyotes always go to the hilltops to look around. Just an old trappers trick.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

94silverado

As far as how far to park...it depends on your terrain. If you are in flat areas where you can see many miles and you have that loud high school kid pickup then you better get out and put some miles on your boots. If you are hunting an area with lots of hills and cover you can maybe get away with a little less distance. I would think wind conditions affect this too.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

My advice would be to sound different. Now days with electronic callers, a lot of different callers are sounding the same. Even the same guy sounds the same the next time he returns to the same spot. You should sound unique and different every time you call the same spot twice. Especially the later in the year when they have heard most calling scenarios. 
Papapete 
P.S. Fallguy, He only asked for one tip. :wink: :lol:


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Wait for the coyote to get close enough. If you can see him at 400 yards, but think you can call him to 200 or even 100 do it. I've had partners get too excited and blow shots at animals that are still running in towards the call. That means an educated coyote and one less fur on the stretcher...


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> 94silverado
> 
> As far as how far to park...it depends on your terrain. If you are in flat areas where you can see many miles and you have that loud high school kid pickup
> 
> Hey now im in highschool and i have a nice quiet pickup [99 ford ranger 3.0 v6] :wink: :beer:


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

There are many rules to hunting coyotes If you have all your bases covered rifle sited in, calling down pact, best area all picked out etc. They are all important peices of the the puzzle. But one thing that stands out for me more than anything if you blow your concealment ( you or your truck ) that animal will go into "Sranger Danger" mode and all will be for naught especially educated ones. Ive known peoples dogs that know the sound of their owners truck amongst the sound of other traffic several blocks away. You might get away with sloppy entrance a few times on green yotes, but not for long if your hunting the same ones all the time they just seem to disappear except for the sign ( They will pattern you ) I belive that they have dreams of chasing rabbits and near death experiences just like your pet dog does, its a survival thing certain animals have it including us, a sixth sense if you will... I do all of my coyote hunting hiking in atleast 1/4 to 1 mile sometimes more. I try to go in calm and indifferent more like impassive and phlegmatic. Yes they sence your emotion just like your pet dog....There is alot of lore about "mans best friend" and the "coyote" has his, its is more truth than poetry. If you can get smart coyotes on a consitant basis with one method let me know ill be your loyal servant. Watch the wind, stay low on entry to the stand, then move up to a position with enough background for your camo to be effetive and match your camo to your stand location. Take your time you dont want to be a big sweat ball as you approach your stand.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Did'nt mean to unload all that, but consealment covers alot for me. If your looking specifcly for one trick maybe people have done this, I call it the "hook shot" you take a route around where they hang out den is best, wind is a concern but not necessary if your above them, then approach straight in into their territory minding the wind at this point where they seldom if ever heard the call before. They'er so busy guarding the front yard they forget about the backyard...A wide low hook if you dont mind hiking. I hunt foot hill canyons its alot of work for one stand but worth it for those big smart adults.


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Important Tip: Don't forget to put as much emotiom into your calling as you possilbly can. Imagine a jack rabbit being caught by a fox and fighting for it's life. The more emotion you put in your calling, the more confidence you will have that something is going to come and investigate the sound. The more confidence you have, the more patients you will have. The more patients you have the more dogs you will kill.


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

I know, I already gave one tip, but here's another that I think is very important and get's over looked a lot; Practice shooting!!! Know what yardage your gun is zero in at. That means, know what two distances your bullet crosses your line of sight. Also know what yardage your bullet is at the top of it's arch. Always consider wind drift, these light bullets don't take much cross wind to move them around. Practice shooting at different yardages with a 10 mile/hour cross wind. When a fox or coyote is coming into a call, alot of times you will be looking at a front on shoot and them suckers aren't very wide after you take the fur off.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Look for tracks and make SURE coyotes and or foxes are in that area first before you hunt them, thats the number one mistake ive been making, I call out behind my house but theres been no tracks at all and ive had zero sucess, it just wastes your time.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well, lets see... i have to agree with most of these... quiet approach (silverado, do yourself a favor and get a different exhaust... or walk a mile)... wind is very important, especially if you are one of us who needs a cigarette every so often... misting is a VERY good idea for us... different sounds are a big one, if you have a lot of callers around...

the biggest mistake i used to make... (ok, i'm embarassed...)
DON'T GET IN A HURRY!! 
remember, that animal is coming to an injured animal... it is not always going to charge in... wait some time, up to 45min or even an hour, especially now that it is lat season. yeah, you are going to get bored of watching... tired of calling... hey guys and gals, they have their own time schedule, we watch a clock. i have waited an hour before, then still looked back on the way out and FINALLY saw something coming in...

just remember, coyotes don't punch a time clock, and they don't wear a watch.

good luck

:sniper:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Fallguy, its not just a loud highschool kid pickup my dads is piped too. its more of a family love for cars. i guess i could take my postal jeep with no roof. lol :lol:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

94silverado said:


> Fallguy, its not just a loud highschool kid pickup my dads is piped too. its more of a family love for cars. i guess i could take my postal jeep with no roof. lol :lol:


 It's me again. I would say that when your calling and more then one coyotes comes in people have a tendency to get greedy. Anymore , I take the first one that presents a shot. If you have one guy with a shot gun and one with a rifle your chances are a little better if they boil in on you . Then when you got one down with the shotgun , get on the hurt pup and stop the other other one for a rifle shot. That doesn't work in tournament because you can't use shot guns. Also I used to get caught up in numbers. As I am older now that doesn't mean as much and If I get a double that's just bread and butter. So you guys take my advice. Shoot the first one you can.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

AMEN Jerry and save the last one for me :sniper:


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Probably tougher to find and just as important to put fur in the truck is to find a good hunting partner.One that has good ethics ,ambition,loves the sport at least as much as you do and if he's married an uncontrolling wife! :lol: It's much more effective working the wind with a partner and being able to cover more area not to mention more enjoyable to not hunt alone all the time along with scouting and gathering permission.If he can shoot well and pitch in for gas/driving /food etc. you're well on the way to a more successful and enjoyable season.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

TheDogSlayer said:


> I know, I already gave one tip, but here's another that I think is very important and get's over looked a lot; Practice shooting!!! Know what yardage your gun is zero in at. That means, know what two distances your bullet crosses your line of sight. Also know what yardage your bullet is at the top of it's arch. Always consider wind drift, these light bullets don't take much cross wind to move them around. Practice shooting at different yardages with a 10 mile/hour cross wind. When a fox or coyote is coming into a call, alot of times you will be looking at a front on shoot and them suckers aren't very wide after you take the fur off.


 Your right on Dog Slayer. One other thing along the same lines is practice uphill and downhill shots as a lot of coyotes are missed in those situations


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks guys, there's been enough input where I'm going to add a 2nd to the series.

Are there any more tips that you would pass on?


----------



## Baker (Feb 23, 2006)

My advice is to just have fun.


----------



## Haakon Johnson (Feb 24, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> I'm looking for input on an upcoming column and I'm wondering...
> 
> If there's one tip you could pass on that is often overlooked...what would it be?


My advice is if you hear coyotes dont think that theyll be there when you call them every time. Coyotes cover alot of area and some think that when they hear coyotes that there are alot of them and they are like deer and are there all the time and have a pattern. WRONG


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the tips guys, the column will be up this evening for the March Edition of Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

The time you decide to pack up and head to another setup is the time you should decide to stay another two minutes. So many times I have heard people say that when they stand up to glass the area with their binoculars to make sure there are none around, they see one trotting off. Just give it the extra two minutes before you set off.


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

i agree 110% with Okieyodler mainly because i have hunted with him many times there has been 100 times when we would call one area and get up to move to a different area and there goes the coyote we had been calling for 45 minutes.
happy hunting


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

The best advice I can give a new predator caller nowadays, is to ask the person telling you all the do's and don't's how long they have been playing the game. 
You may be suprised to find out they have been in the field once or twice and know less then you, lots of those out there. Be careful of bad advice. :wink:


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

Okieyodler hit it on the head. it has happen to me in the past and I can not say it wont happen again as soon as you think that their is nothing with in 5 miles of were you have been calling, you stand up and get busted by a coyote or fox or bobcat (hopefully not all  ) 
one other thing don't start hunting thing cotton pick buggers it will rule your life, you'll spend all your time thinking about hunting them you will be out hunting them when you should be home with the family. so don't do it to your self, just leave them to us that have already made the mistake  :lol: :wink: 
really just have a great time and don't get down if you fail to get one at first.


----------



## NECoyoteHunter (Jun 13, 2006)

If you follow these five simple rules below, you will kill coyotes. . .

http://buckrutacres.tripod.com/id31.html


----------



## greykilr (Aug 27, 2006)

dont waste time calling where there isn't any sign nothing hurts your moral like not gettin anything I haven't hunted coyotes alot but I bowhunt grey fox where i am at and patience and watchin the wind not lookin like a human and beleiving in being quiet is the most important things to me but i don't over call or carry anybody with me either


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

How about 3 tips.

Scout Scout and Scout


----------

